# minn kota trolling motors???



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

I am considering buying Minn Kota RT160# EM 24V system to troll with. Anyone with any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

IMO they will not hold up to use on Erie. 

They are designed to be out of the water when on plane. When its rough on Erie and your running distances on Erie below planing speed the em prop will be getting spun constantly and this will just wear them out. 

I've known of a few to not hold up.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a 101 thrust, 36 volt minn kota engine mount. Have had it for two years now, no problems yet (knock on wood). I love it!


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

I have 22'searay cuddycabin with a 7.4 merc engine. I am using 2 large drift socks to slow me down to 1.5 -2.5mph. It kills me to increase rpms,use socks,and burn more gas. I was hoping that 160# engine mount minn kota would solve my problem. I have to run higher rpm in order not to foul up the spark plugs. Any input? Thanks


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Get a kicker.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

kicker the true way to fix your problem solves two problems IF the main motor stops the kicker will get you home, hook up seperate controls and you,ll love it.


----------

